# Car stereo dead?!?!



## ddsnp (Jul 24, 2005)

HEy guys i have a 2003 nissan altima with the bose system. I wanted to check the wiring behind the bose head unit to see what kind of adapters i would need to add subs...and when i put it all back my head unit doesn't work. I took the plugs out, for some stupid reson i didn't take out the battery power..and then i pluged it back..i heard the cd moving and then when i was putting the entire thing back together...as i was putting the screws in to secure the harness i saw some really small sparks......someone please tell me my unit ins't craped out....anyone know what i should do?!?!

thanks!


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i dunno man, sparks are never a good sign when it comes to electronic stuff.


----------



## squander (Apr 9, 2005)

*Bummer*

you probably let the smoke out- that usually happens when there are sparks. It won't work without the smoke in the wires...


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

You blew the fuse. replace it and your good to go.


----------

